# Guys: do you enjoy having your nipples stimulated?



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I posted on another thread that as a male, my nipples are highly sensitive to stimulation. When my wife touches, rubs, pinches, sucks, or even bites them, I find it highly erotic, and I get an instant hard-on.

I like it when she handles and sucks on them during sex, and if she reaches up and pinches them during a BJ, it drives me insane. I even touch them myself while she is giving me oral or while I am rubbing one out.

I also know that many guys don't enjoy nipple play, and some just downright hate it.

Guys: Do any of you feel the same way I do?

Gals: Does your guy like nipple play?


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

It used to creep me out (most likely because of an ill conceived notion that guys nipples aren't supposed to be sexual) my wife begged me to let her touch and play with them. I love it now! My reaction is the same as yours. I actually got mine pierced (wife's request) and it intensified the sensitivity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

My guy gets mad if I try to play with them


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MR H loves, loves, loves me sucking his nipples. Sends him right over the edge.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have given some thought to piercing, but I have heard that sometimes it can _decrease_ sensitivity due to scarring or nerve damage.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

No. It tickles, and I don't care for it. Does nothing for me.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am another that loves it, wife knows what to do to mine


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't enjoy it. Just not my cup of tea.

C


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

It sends me over the edge.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely can't stand it. Does nothing.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

its very erotic!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely. What's odd is that one is very sensitive and the other isn't. When my wife licks, sucks or bites on the 'good one,' I also feel it in the head of my c**k, meaning that the good feeling shoots down there. Kind of hard to explain but I love it.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hate it. So sensitive that it feels like the pain/tingle you get from hitting your funny bone, but all over my torso.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> My guy gets mad if I try to play with them


:iagree: with him.

I HATE IT. They're sensitive in that they start hurting really soon if she plays with them, giving no pleasurable sensations leading up to them hurting.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Absolutely yes!


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

Another yes vote here!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Doesn't do anything for me, just makes me go  "the fk you doing woman?"


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I absolutely love having my nipples stimulated...it is a huge turn on for some reason. My nipples and my feet are both very sensitive erogenous zones on my body...no question! I love to have my nipples teased with fingernails lightly, and then with a wet mouth from my wife. Very sexy!

Along those same lines, whenever I get a massage and she (my massage therapist) works on my chest/nipples....I instantly get an erection. My nipples feel fantastic. Many times when she works on my feet and toes last with a feathery, light touch, I run my own hands over my nipples and chest at the same time. I savor the feeling with my eyes closed. The stallion is hard as a rock and throbbing the entire time! Good thing I have a sheet covering me during these massages. She just giggles and spends extra time on my feet and toes! I can't wait to get home and take my wife into the bedroom or shower with me...

The first time I saw this picture, I thought it was very sexy because of how my good my nipples feel....


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sucking no, biting yes.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

big turn on for me. Always a part of our lovemaking!


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

Nope - doesn't do much for me


----------



## FoodFrenzy (Oct 27, 2013)

My husband loves it. It's an integral part of foreplay and sex for both of us.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I love it.

I love it when she kisses, bites (gently) and sucks them too.

She knows it drives me nearly insane with lust.

She knows that if she is particularly randy all she has to do is continue to tease and she will get pounded.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> I posted on another thread that as a male, my nipples are highly sensitive to stimulation. When my wife touches, rubs, pinches, sucks, or even bites them, I find it highly erotic, and I get an instant hard-on.
> 
> I like it when she handles and sucks on them during sex, and if she reaches up and pinches them during a BJ, it drives me insane. I even touch them myself while she is giving me oral or while I am rubbing one out.
> 
> ...



When my wifee actually wants to cuddle on the couch, she gets under the blanket and puts her arm under my shirt and rubs my chest and plays with my nipples. I don't mind it, if she likes it, good enough but it doesn't get me hard or anything. Sometimes she licks them and even bites them but I don't like the biting. Now she loves it when I bite her nipples and suck them hard. She always says harder.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Absolutely love it. Most of the time soft licking or sucking. When it starts getting heavy, I tell her to bite. She drew blood once...


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, my wife knows just how they drive me crazy.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

No no no.


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

No, yuck


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Giant turn on, instant on switch.

Frequent nipple erections everyday.

Tamat


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Not by themselves. If she is playing with my rod, yup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

Only licking/ sucking works for me.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Hubby hates it with a passion. When I'm horny I always reach tö touch them accidently(or maybewith hope) but that just makes him grumpy


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most definitely. I've always had sensitive nipples and love it when she plays with them. She knows it, too.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope, no sensation at all. She may as well be playing with the skin over my elbow or knee cap.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

It does nothing for me either.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Never had a partner go there. I think righty might enjoy some playtime, lefty doesn't seem a interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Nipple/areolac massage and suction techniques, I had always thought, was deemed to be a preeminent male activity, at which I'm proud to say that I've excelled exponentially within the course of my lifetime on my female love interests!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Instead of piercing mine, I grew my mustache around them and they get all tingly every time I lick my lips!


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Personal said:


> Have you ever tried? I can assure you it feels pretty good when my wife applies tongue to my nipples before working her way further south.


Yeah, my wife did a few times and I didn't like it. But she likes it when I do it to her. So just to build up anticipation, I avoid her nip and kiss all around, then the lower part of her abs etc and she gets aroused. I can see because her nips get large... a few times she's gotten so sexed up, she grabbed my head and shoved her nips into my mouth. That was awesome!


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Wife loves to lick or suck on mine.

Only issue - super ticklish there. I get to giggling, then outright horse laughing because it tickles too much


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Has never done anything for me. I don't care if she wants to touch/pinch/kiss/suck on them whatever. But it doesn't turn me on in the slightest.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my husband also enjoys. me too. just another area on his body that gets him going


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> Guys: Do any of you feel the same way I do?


NO. 

--Cannot put enough exclamation marks after that, so I won't try.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as the OP. There are a few things that will generally instantly turn me on, and that is one of them.

It's sad for me that my wife doesn't tend to do these things, unless I ask. Our sex life is pretty boring, in my opinion.


----------



## Liten (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope, does nothing for me, wife loves it when I do it to her. I'll ask next time if she likes doing it to me.

Never thought this would be my first post on this forum.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

OP, I'm also like you. After seeing the previous replies, I'm glad to see that I'm not alone.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if it leads to other things/thing being stimulated then I'm all in. pun intended!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

no not really. If you kiss and lick my ear and behind my ear I am yours forever though. Pull my hair, tell me you love me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Couldn't tell you. She's never done it.


----------



## J.deere (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup but she don't of course. Ive told her what I like but it don't matter . sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Yes, it is very effective on me.


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

Nipples estimulation, as anal estimuation, might work; but always as secondary. I mean... I never could get off with these only things.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

keeper63 said:


> ....When my wife touches, rubs, pinches, sucks, or even bites them, I find it highly erotic, and I get an instant hard-on.
> 
> I like it when she handles and sucks on them during sex....
> 
> ...


When I weighted more, no. After loosing 30 pounds, yes.

I have found that when my mind is clear and I am in-tune with my body that stimulation of nipples causes tingling on my lips, the roof of my mouth, my penis, my balls, my anus and of course my nipples.

It is kind of like my wife reaches into my body and stimulates me all over with touching just two places. Kind of sensory overload.

YES, YES, YES.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope. Does nothing for me.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm just bumping this thread up, as there are a couple threads on breasts ("boobs") and breast appreciation on the Ladie's Lounge forum. I definitely enjoy nipple play, both ways.


----------



## ThisIsAUserName (Sep 9, 2016)

Noooooo


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

In my admittedly very limited experience, I have been with men who HATE having them even touched, and claim they are not an erogenous zone for any man, and men who enjoy having them stimulated a LOT. Seems it might depend on the individual, like a lot of things.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I like when they are gently stimulated directly below my wienis. oh roll them around. oh that's it. 

I really seem to like it when she beats me, whips me, makes me feel cheap, and writes bad checks that I can't pay. The fees just drive me wild. I get so darn excited when they double up at the bank and the retailer. oh oh......I can't....... > just kidding!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

keeper63 said:


> I posted on another thread that as a male, my nipples are highly sensitive to stimulation. When my wife touches, rubs, pinches, sucks, or even bites them, I find it highly erotic, and I get an instant hard-on.
> 
> I like it when she handles and sucks on them during sex, and if she reaches up and pinches them during a BJ, it drives me insane. I even touch them myself while she is giving me oral or while I am rubbing one out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I get an instant erection as soon as your wife sucks on your nipples >

Joking. I am very ticklish when she does it to me to the point where I can't bear it. Maybe she hasn't found the right suction strength (too much alone time with the Dyson).


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope. My nipples do nothing for me.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

My nipples are most definitely one of my erogenous zones. My wife almost always includes it in foreplay, and of course that goes both ways. She loves to lick and suck my nipples..., and it's a sure fire way to making me rock hard.

It wasn't always that way, though. It used to be that it did almost nothing for me, but after stimulating repeatedly over the course of time they became extremely sensitive and linked to my nether region.

Count me in. I absolutely love it!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## BillH (Jan 26, 2017)

I like it in extremely small doses, like a brief pause on her way to somewhere else.


----------



## kenyaone (Jan 26, 2017)

No,touching my nipples make experience ticklish feeling and this is a big turnoff for me. 

Sent from my TECNO-H3 using Tapatalk


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I get an uncomfortable feeling when my nipples are touched. I don't like it at all.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Not at all. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Hate it. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

AB-SA-FREAKIN-LOOTELY !!! 

My wife so knows this so it kills me she hardly ever does this


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Maybe it's cuz for her, nipples are an absolute zero erogenous zone. I wonder how many women actually prefer their nipples never be touched?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

But don't mean to thread-jack. Carry on


----------



## GPC2012 (Feb 13, 2017)

Try this my wife and I do it for each other all the time. We both love it. 

Go about your forplay kissing playing with each other pinching nipples and so on. Then put a piece of ice in you mouth for a few seconds to get it and your tongue good and cold then lick and suck on the nipples that cold sensation is amazing I can make her orgasm that way, and almost orgasm from it. We've both tried it before oral too but it's just not as much fun or arousing.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My guy says one feels good and the other doesn't. I think it tickles him. He is super ticklish, drives me crazy because I have a gentle touch, and it is too soft for him, and he is always giggling. I feel like I need to man handle him, and it's totally not my way.


----------



## GPC2012 (Feb 13, 2017)

Was with a girl years ago that wanted me to bite her. She loved it on her thighs, shaved vulva, the lips of her lady parts her breasts and most important on the nipples. I was doing so and all of a sudden leans in and bites my nipple so hard I about lost my erection. She tells like that that's how I want you to bite me. God I felt so awful I did it that one time and she wasn't happy unless I was leaving bruises. Yeah we didn't last long just not my thing.


----------

